# Fish disappearing



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi!

When I came from a holiday I found only two golden gouramis in the big tank where there should be three. The one who disappeared had a huge blob on his gill but it was getting better. I was looking for him everywhere in the tank - no signs of him. I know he must have died and could have been eaten :shock: but something should have remained?! 

Other inhabitants are cories and snails, so they are like cleaners. The automatic feeder worked only once a day in the morning, the fish must have been very hungry! Some plants were eaten too. Otherwise the fish look fine even well fed and happy. Only a bit shy like wildlife species. We also had light switched on for them automatically, but I have a problem with timing on this thing.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No, they are times the fish's body will simply disappear completely because of decomposition along with the scavenging by corydoras, snails and other inhabitants.


----------



## Paradise_Moon (Aug 11, 2007)

*My Carb*

This sounds familiar. I had something similar, but mine was with a crab. 
My green spotted puffer liked to eat meaty things. He usually likes to eat snails if there is any, ghost shrimp, and blood worms. So i decided to buy a crab as a cleaner in the tank. He was obviously bigger than my puffer and at first my puffer tried to bite it but the crab snapped back and the puffer left it alone. 2 days later it was missing. i thought that perhaps it dug itself in the sand or something, so when i cleaned out the tank i searched but found nothing. 2 days later i saw the crab's eye ball, then a leg, then the claw... yeah it was weird. I'm not even too sure what happened there either. 
And just for safety of other fish i decided to remove my puffer. he's been nipping other fish and i don't want them to disapear!
I think he has somethign to do with crabby disapearing...


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I experienced a disappearing fish as well. Twice, actually. The first was a swordtail, who apparently jumped through the filter vent because I found her on the floor days after her disappearance. The second was a perfectly plump and happy zebra danio, of whom I have found absolutely no trace. It was in a 55-gallon heavily planted tank, so I tore out all the plants, rocks, and driftwood but never found a trace of it. I am assuming that my snails and cories got to the body before I realized it was missing. I fully expected to at least find a skeleton, but there was absolutely nothing there.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have cories and snails too! They must be the ones to blame or to thank in my case since I was not at home for quite awhile and they just cleaned up the tank.


----------

